# My talented, "singing" goat!



## Goat Song

Talented, ain't she? :wink:


----------



## potentialfarm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: That's perfect!


----------



## Randi

:laugh:

Mu would like to join in the song


----------



## milkmaid

Cuuuute! 

Snowbell and "Eunice" (Tessie) join in the chorus!


----------



## Frosty1

:ROFL: We have quite the choir going on here...


----------



## freedomstarfarm

:laugh: Very cute!


----------



## Goat Song

:slapfloor: I can just hear them all harmonizing!!


----------



## peggy

That is hilarious.... I love it!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh how cute..... :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh that's so cute!  Mayflower AKA Herbie also wants to join in!


----------



## Frosty1

LostPrairie, Herbie looks like he would sing soprano. :ROFL:


----------



## Randi

I think Herbie wants the solo!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Mandara Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: 

Funny goaties!


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh: Herbie is actually a girl! Her name is just Herbie, please don't ask why cause I really don't know! :chin: :shrug:


----------



## liz

Love the choir!


----------



## ndgoatkeeper

Got room for another choir member? Rosie wants to know if she can join.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Rosie and Herbie look like they are the two that like to hit the high notes :laugh:


----------



## milkmaid

:ROFL: Rosie is so cute! This is great! Look what you started, Heidi!


----------



## Randi

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL:


----------



## JackMilliken

Another member to the choir! :slapfloor:


----------



## Randi

:slapfloor: These singers are hilarious. I wonder what it would SOUND like! :ROFL:


----------



## Randi

Mommy wanted to add alto.....


----------



## SkyesRanch

I was trying to take pretty pictures of my girl and she went all Mariah Carey on me... :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Randi

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## milkmaid

:slapfloor:


----------



## Randi

Saucy: Ach.....! My solo!!


----------



## Mandara Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wow! There are lots of singers in this band. I really don't think it would sound all that peaceful through :laugh: There seem to be a lot of goat/horse singers that don't want to share the spotlight with the other band members.  :roll:


----------



## Goat Song

Naw, 'Darling Clementine' ain't exactly a peaceful song. I keep on cracking up every time I see that horse though! :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: All of these pics are absolute hoots! I'll have to tell Heidi tomorrow what she started.


----------



## SkyesRanch

Hehe That's my pretty pony. She always was such a diva.


----------



## groovyoldlady

This. is. AWESOME. 


(If I EVER get the photo thing figured out, I'll post some too. Photobucket and my Mac are like oil and water.,...)


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

Macho Man would like to know if he can join and hum the backup chorus?? :greengrin:


----------



## Randi

:thumb: I think Macho must have forgotten the words!


----------



## milkmaid

:ROFL:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

LOL yup he forgot them. But he humms pretty! :laugh:


----------



## Goat Song

Burns Branch Boers said:


> LOL yup he forgot them. But he humms pretty! :laugh:


 :slapfloor:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Randi said:


> :thumb: I think Macho must have forgotten the words!


LOL :ROFL:


----------



## aussieheelr

"Fa la la la la, la la la la."


----------



## Randi

:laugh: and Merry Christmas to YOU!! :slapfloor:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! :laugh: Merry Christmas little guys! :snowcheese:


----------



## pitchik

this is a great post lolol!!!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

hahahaha!!!! oh my gosh! this is too cute!


----------

